# Pro Scores Bowjunky.com for the IBO



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Check out the link above for the winner of the Pro Class today and the overall Triple crown winner


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Levi Morgan, Cara Fernandez are big winners. Allen Conner won also in senior.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

So who got awarded 2nd n Mens Pro?


----------



## f4yg (Aug 30, 2005)

Seems to be a protest and no other places handed out officially...


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Wonder what the Protest is about


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Just heard from someone there - 

It has to do with someone shooting out of order - dont know anything more with that yet.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Who is the Emily Veyna that got third in women's pro? Don't think I've seen that name before but the picture looks familiar.


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

Emily is Chance B's, former wife.....


----------



## dairyboy4 (Jun 24, 2007)

CMA121885 said:


> Emily is Chance B's, former wife.....


All I can say is wow to this statement........if true guess a lot has happened since Metropolis .....It truly sad if true!!!!!!


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

CMA121885 said:


> Emily is Chance B's, former wife.....


Are you sure?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Supermag1 said:


> Who is the Emily Veyna that got third in women's pro? Don't think I've seen that name before but the picture looks familiar.


Its her maiden name......

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

dairyboy4 said:


> All I can say is wow to this statement........if true guess a lot has happened since Metropolis .....It truly sad if true!!!!!!


It was just like it is now at Metropolis. Not trying to air out his business though.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

This thread may be getting out of hand and starting to head the direction it doesn't need 2 go


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

Babyk said:


> This thread may be getting out of hand and starting to head the direction it doesn't need 2 go


Well said..


----------



## paul anderson (Feb 26, 2008)

that sucks about chance and emily if thats true but shes not wearing a wedding ring in that picture. what happen at ill ?


----------



## f4yg (Aug 30, 2005)

Leave them to their privacy.....They're dealing with some issues is all we need to know!


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

I dont mean any disrespect towards them with my post, Just answering the question. They are only human just like us. Everyone has their problems. I for one hope they can work through it and overcome whatever problems they are having. 

But back to the original top..


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for the answer. I didn't know that happened so I truly didn't mean to bring it up but that's too bad for them both. To both their credits, it's even more impressive that both of them have kept shooting at the high level that they have with all that going on.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Just wondering what kind of turnout they had.


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

CMA121885 said:


> Emily is Chance B's, former wife.....


Come on people, would you like your business aired. Leave these two alone please, this is not the place. Tend to your business and not their's.


----------

